# Ill. Pacific Glass jar...id please.



## elmoleaf (Feb 25, 2006)

I know this is an Illinois Pacific Glass Co. jar from the 1920s. But, would this have been used for canning, or just was from something bought in a store?

 If for canning, would it have had a metal closure/lid like the "improved everlasting" jar?
 Thank you.


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Feb 25, 2006)

That is a typical food jar of the times. Probably held mayonaise or a meat product. This would not have been used for canning as the seal would not be tight enough. 

 BA


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 28, 2006)

While it may be a typical food jar some of them could be used for canning.  By the looks of the chips under the lip it had a lid similar to the Improved  Everlasting jar.
 Here's a photo of my set.
 Glen


----------



## elmoleaf (Feb 28, 2006)

Glen,
 Does that jar use a glass insert with a rubber ring?
 Are those glass lids marked?
 Thanks.


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes it's a glass lid with a rubber  RB#954 has pat. date : Aug 22 05 The qt is fairly easy to find but the half ga and the pint are a bit scarce with good lids. 
 Glen


----------

